# Please confirm ID



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i don't have experience with s.a. cichlids so i need some help
he is very agressive (went after my dad's finger) through the glass, so i picked him up
lfs had it labelled as a green terror, but it doesn't look like the GTs i've seen on the net.


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

maybe a red terror, but def not a Green Terror


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

give the fish some time to settle and repost pics. Like stated, its deffinately not a GT. It appears to me to be a Cichlasoma urophthalmus or false red terror but give it a little while.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that is not a GT. when observing a fish pay close attention to body profile and fins. sometimes colors can be misleading. however, i regret that i dont have a definate answer YET. im looking into it, and i believe i know exactly what it is. give me a while and ill come back with a reply. sit tight fella

in the mean time...what did you pay for him? whats his behavior like? tell us about him thus far while i look for answers


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

aggressive (attacks the glass)
he was labelled as a green terror and was $18.00

i knew he wasn't a terror because my cousin has one of those, so i figured at his size and behaviour he was well worth the price.

he's always arranging the rocks in his tank, so i know he's very territorial


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ok i believe this is a trimac. i cant 100% confirm that, but my good friend on pfury has a fish that looks just like that.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

its a false red terror aka a mayan cichlid i belive.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

thats a 'Cichlasoma' uropthalmus, false red terror, mayan cichlid.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

agreed with the two above posts. i just went to the lfs today and located an exact match. red terror as its labeled up there. you guys beat me to my correction


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

thanks guys
i looked at some pics and info sites on the mayan cichlid, and it looks like a dead match


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Feed a good diet and you'll end up with a Uro like this. Can't remember where I got the pic from



Ocellatus2000 said:


> ok i believe this is a trimac. i cant 100% confirm that, but my good friend on pfury has a fish that looks just like that.


Sorry man I know you changed your reply to this but that is way off.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^ i know, that was one of those cases when i said something and confidently clicked post, then later that day i was like....wait a second! lol


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

that was my male uro that was around 6-7" 
Here is how he started out








and this was him at 6" or so


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Nice one Welsher. Still got him?


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

no, he got traded in with most of my other fw fish.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

i think it kinda looks like a zebra tilapia buttikoferi


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

wrong shape and colors to be a butti


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i have to state though that the fish looks really nice! i like the coloration on him/her


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

o.k. thanks for the input guys

he's extremely aggresive (my wife can hear him hitting the glass while she's working, and he's all alone)
can you recommend another cichlid that can stand up to this fish, so my tank isn't empty?


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

what size tank first


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

vlahos said:


> o.k. thanks for the input guys
> 
> he's extremely aggresive (my wife can hear him hitting the glass while she's working, and he's all alone)
> can you recommend another cichlid that can stand up to this fish, so my tank isn't empty?


i Really wouldnt bother, now he has had the tank to himself he wont tolerate another cichlid around.
You will just end up with 2 shredded, constantly fighting fish that look like crap and are misrable as hell!

A big pleco or other armoured catfish might be your only option


----------

